
Record Drop in Foreigners Buying U.S. Homes - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/record-drop-in-foreigners-buying-u-s-homes-1532632676
======
tompark
"foreign-resident buyers and recent immigrants closed on far fewer properties
in the 12-month period ending in March 2018—by about 21%"

Ok but the previous year: "Foreign buyers closed on $153 billion worth of U.S.
residential properties between April 2016 and March 2017, a 49 percent jump
from the period a year earlier" source:
[https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/07/18/foreigners-snap-up-
recor...](https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/07/18/foreigners-snap-up-record-
number-of-us-homes.html)

